# Homemade Tools >  Work Bench Accessory

## shopstorm

This invention appends to the end of my workbench. It gives me immediate access to a grinder and a vice without them ever being in the way. 
I never have to work around fastened down bench top tools or worry about storage and retrieval. 

I posted this as a drill press table function also. Over the last couple months of having these in my shop the time and convenience they bring to common tasks is great.... Let me know what you think.

Thanks all!

https://vimeo.com/89447388

----------

kbalch (Aug 28, 2014)

----------


## Altair

Fantastic attachment shopstorm. Multiple features in one compact, functional, and space saving add-on.

----------

shopstorm (Aug 28, 2014)

----------


## shopstorm

> Fantastic attachment shopstorm. Multiple features in one compact, functional, and space saving add-on.



Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## kbalch

Thanks shopstorm! I've added your Rotating Workbench Accessory to our Workbenches and Woodworking categories, as well as to your builder page: shopstorm's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Rotating Workbench Accessory  by shopstorm 

tags:
workbench, mount

----------

shopstorm (Aug 28, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

That's a cool idea, though it seems from the video that you intend this as a commercial product? With the tinkerers here, I'm afraid that idea can be easily replicated.

----------


## shopstorm

> That's a cool idea, though it seems from the video that you intend this as a commercial product? With the tinkerers here, I'm afraid that idea can be easily replicated.



I'm not sue what the market for such an item looks like... but I did patent it. I'm basically collecting feedback and seeing what people think.

Many on this site have the talent to replicate this, and I'd gladly share how I constructed it. The core rotational device is pretty precise and well balanced. Their is a good bit of weight on it yet it can be controlled with light hand pressure. Accuracy of the device is very precise, always returning surfaces to exact positions with very smooth and solid rotational action.

I have one on my drill press replacing the stock table. I also built a grinder station with two grinders and a polishing machine .... 

Anyhow, thanks much for the feedback.

----------

DIYer (Sep 4, 2014)

----------


## Altair

Thank you very much for sharing and clarifying your intent shopstorm.  :Smile:

----------

